# Gulf Cooperation Council member states break off relations with Qatar



## dapaterson (5 Jun 2017)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/middle_east/the-latest-saudi-arabia-cuts-diplomatic-ties-to-qatar/2017/06/04/c99376fe-499b-11e7-987c-42ab5745db2e_story.html?utm_term=.9b75717a9f17

UAE, Egypt, Bahrain and Saudi Arabia are breaking off relations with Qatar.

From the Saudi Gazette, it looks like they are looking for regime change.  http://saudigazette.com.sa/opinion/qatars-threat/


----------



## Colin Parkinson (5 Jun 2017)

Maybe all the ruling heads there can have a sword fight and do each other in.


----------



## Cloud Cover (6 Jun 2017)

If they follow tradition, they will hire Indian, Palestinian or Pakistani lads to do the slashing and the dying.


----------



## dimsum (6 Jun 2017)

So...about that big coalition base at Al Udeid...   ???


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Jun 2017)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> So...about that big coalition base at Al Udeid...   ???


Nooooooooo worries, nothing to see there ...


> The U.S. military says diplomatic tensions between Qatar and five other Middle East countries has had "no impact" on coalition operations in the region.
> 
> "U.S. military aircraft continue to conduct missions in support of ongoing operations in Iraq, Syria and Afghanistan," Pentagon spokesman Maj. Adrian Rankine-Galloway told VOA on Monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## exspy (6 Jun 2017)

Isn't that rather like the pot calling the kettle black when Saudi Arabia and Yemen break off communications with a nation they claim is supporting terrorism?  Saudi has been financing terrorist groups since the days of Yasser Arafat and the PLO.  Yemen hasn't stopped financing terrorist groups since the Brits left Aden.  Every nation in the Middle East pays off certain groups to leave their oil facilities and pipelines alone.

The question we should be asking is: What is Qatar doing that is forcing the other states to rally against it?  I'll bet its got nothing to do with supporting terrorism.  Maybe Qatar's behind on its protection payments.  Or its backing the Shias instead of the Sunnis?

Cheers,
Dan.


----------



## Lightguns (6 Jun 2017)

Dan M said:
			
		

> Isn't that rather like the pot calling the kettle black when Saudi Arabia and Yemen break off communications with a nation they claim is supporting terrorism?  Saudi has been financing terrorist groups since the days of Yasser Arafat and the PLO.  Yemen hasn't stopped financing terrorist groups since the Brits left Aden.  Every nation in the Middle East pays off certain groups to leave their oil facilities and pipelines alone.
> 
> The question we should be asking is: What is Qatar doing that is forcing the other states to rally against it?  I'll bet its got nothing to do with supporting terrorism.  Maybe Qatar's behind on its protection payments.  Or its backing the Shias instead of the Sunnis?
> 
> ...



Read the Qatar Wiki page.  Qatar is engaging in general elections, women's suffrage, free press, just to name a few.  There is as much support for terrorist in Qatar as there is in Saudi, it's just the groups each financing.


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Jun 2017)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> Read the Qatar Wiki page.  Qatar is engaging in general elections, women's suffrage, free press, just to name a few.  There is as much support for terrorist in Qatar as there is in Saudi, it's just the groups each financing.


Well, not _everybody_ objects to the idea ...


> _"So good to see the Saudi Arabia visit with the King and 50 countries already paying off. They said they would take a hard line on funding ... extremism, and all reference was pointing to Qatar. Perhaps this will be the beginning of the end to the horror of terrorism!"_


----------



## jollyjacktar (6 Jun 2017)

:rofl:

Seeing as SA is getting a pass from the Donald on their shit disturbing,  I'll take a pass on his approval.


----------



## Lightguns (7 Jun 2017)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Well, not _everybody_ objects to the idea ...



He's an idiot.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (7 Jun 2017)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> Seeing as SA is getting a pass from the Donald on their crap disturbing,  I'll take a pass on his approval.



Saudi waved a massive arms deal under his nose, money and jobs in the US, they knew he could be bought off for now, what happens when the KSA run out of money to pay for all the toys and a foreign army to man them is the next question.


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Sep 2017)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Seeing as SA is getting a pass from the Donald on their shit disturbing ...


A media video report says POTUS45 may have had a bit of a change of heart ...


> President Trump has denied warning Saudi Arabia and the U.A.E. over taking military action against Qatar. Earlier reports suggested the two Gulf States considered removing the regime in the early stages of their dispute ...


More, from an earlier version of the story ...


> Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates considered military action in the early stages of their ongoing dispute with Qatar before Donald Trump called leaders of both countries and warned them to back off, according to two people familiar with the U.S. president’s discussions.
> 
> The Saudis and Emiratis were looking at ways to remove the Qatari regime, which they accused of sponsoring terrorism and cozying up to Iran, according to the people, who asked not to be identified because the discussions were confidential. Trump told Saudi and U.A.E. leaders that any military action would trigger a crisis across the Middle East that would only benefit Iran, one of the people said.
> 
> ...


*More @ link*


----------

